

Google Now is now available in Chrome (Windows and Chrome OS only) - msoad
http://i.imgur.com/P163J90.png

======
abraham
It won't work unless you know the server URL.

[https://plus.google.com/100132233764003563318/posts/idTrXBfo...](https://plus.google.com/100132233764003563318/posts/idTrXBfoKN3)

------
msoad
It's behind a flag. Checkout chorme://flags in your Chrome Canary. I'm curios
to see screenshots. I'm on Mac and can't use it.

